# Google Voice Voicemail Cspire 4.2 ROM



## dpalmer76 (Jan 20, 2012)

Does any one know how to setup Google voice voicemail. When I try to set up it gives me a carrier configuration error. I go to google website (help center) and follow those instructions and still a no go!

Sent from my cm_tenderloin using Xparent ICS Tapatalk 2


----------



## shiznu (Jun 14, 2012)

What carrier?

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## dpalmer76 (Jan 20, 2012)

shiznu said:


> What carrier?
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


Cspire or cellular south (old)

Sent from my SCH-I500 using Xparent Skyblue Tapatalk 2


----------



## Jordanqkoch (Nov 25, 2011)

dpalmer76 said:


> Cspire or cellular south (old)
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I500 using Xparent Skyblue Tapatalk 2


I know a lot of companies don't allow voicemail forwarding, but I forget how I set my google voice up, but if someone calls and I don't answer it somehow goes to my google voicemail anyway instead of my carrier.

Edit: I found this. Give this a shot: http://circle.cspire.com/thread/1351#7554


----------



## jbreakfield (Jul 7, 2011)

dpalmer76 said:


> I know a lot of companies don't allow voicemail forwarding, but I forget how I set my google voice up, but if someone calls and I don't answer it somehow goes to my google voicemail anyway instead of my carrier.
> 
> Edit: I found this. Give this a shot: http://circle.cspire...hread/1351#7554


It works, you just have to add the "No answer transfer" feature to your line, and follow the instructions that Jordanqkoch linked. It costs a little per month, but it's worth it to have working Google Voice.


----------



## shiznu (Jun 14, 2012)

dpalmer76 said:


> Cspire or cellular south (old)
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I500 using Xparent Skyblue Tapatalk 2


sry I had some codes but they are for VZW.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## dpalmer76 (Jan 20, 2012)

Thank you all for your help.

Sent from my SCH-I500 using Xparent Skyblue Tapatalk 2


----------



## dpalmer76 (Jan 20, 2012)

Cspire switched over today. Thanks for your help. Now I am trying to figure out how to get voicemails accurately transcribed! LOL

Sent from my cm_tenderloin using Xparent ICS Tapatalk 2


----------



## shiznu (Jun 14, 2012)

dpalmer76 said:


> Cspire switched over today. Thanks for your help. Now I am trying to figure out how to get voicemails accurately transcribed! LOL
> 
> Sent from my cm_tenderloin using Xparent ICS Tapatalk 2


Ha Ha good luck...my wife tries to read hers, she's like wtf...I tell her GV can't understand southern... Lol

Crack Flashed From Recovery


----------

